# We Have Go Outs! (Video)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Parks and schools can be great distractions  Quiz's go-outs look great!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Very pretty!! Sounds like a great place to practice!!! Our golden specialty is near a model plane field every year (oops, the NJ golden specialty... I suppose it's not "mine" anymore), it's crazy how loud they can be!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job Steph and Quiz! He's looking good!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Adorable!!!! Great job.

Is that near the model airplane field where a giant little plane (..?) crashed in the ring during an agility trial and almost hurt people????


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice boy you got there!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

can't see the video yet, but congrats on the go-outs! Do you have a trial picked out yet for your utility debut?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> Adorable!!!! Great job.
> 
> Is that near the model airplane field where a giant little plane (..?) crashed in the ring during an agility trial and almost hurt people????



I think so, looks like Woodley Park to me.

Great job Quiz, he looks great!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For the first time in the 9 years I've worked here I caught them with the filter turned off. I got to watch the video while I'm at work! 

Quiz is looking GREAT!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Off topic, but I know you know that Dave Gannon has littermate of Quiz's. He also has an 18 month old Tanbark pup that just lost a run-off for an Open B win - to his big brother Boss! 

Dang good trainers with good dogs LOL.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> Adorable!!!! Great job.
> 
> Is that near the model airplane field where a giant little plane (..?) crashed in the ring during an agility trial and almost hurt people????


Yup. Same place! Very lucky there weren't any injuries that day.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Off topic, but I know you know that Dave Gannon has littermate of Quiz's. He also has an 18 month old Tanbark pup that just lost a run-off for an Open B win - to his big brother Boss!
> 
> Dang good trainers with good dogs LOL.


How fun. I really wanted to make it to the obedience invitational last year so I could meet Dave and Boss, but I ended up having to work. 

Tanbark dogs are getting a bit more popular locally. For the longest time, Quiz was the only Tanbark dog being actively shown in my area. My friend has his uncle, now 11, but he was retired after his CDX b/c she got too busy with work, etc. to keep training/showing. Now I know of three other Tanbark dogs in the Greater Los Angeles area -- all owned by people who'd ask about Quiz at shows. Guess he was a good ambassador for Yvonne. ;-) Fun little dogs. I'd definitely go back to Tanbark.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all, on the kind words. It's really fun to see the go-outs all together. We've doodled with foundational elements of the exercise (tight turn and sit, drive straight to a PVC box, etc.) for years, but I didn't get serious about training for utility until January. I'm very pleased with how it came together. 

Now the big question is how much of it sticks if the ring set up is different?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tanbark was more popular down here a few years ago, there's still a handful of people with them though. More and more are switching to Border Collies now though...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Tanbark was more popular down here a few years ago, there's still a handful of people with them though. More and more are switching to Border Collies now though...


Bleech. Who wants to live with that level of neurosis? :curtain: Quiz has enough Border Collie tendencies -- mostly when running agility -- to make me pretty sure I wouldn't want to live with and train one. Although, I was on a list for a BC out of Wildfire in Chicago when I got Quiz. When the BC bitch was x-rayed, she was only carrying 2 pups and I was like 4th on the list. Quiz is actually my back-up plan. It worked out well.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Bleech. Who wants to live with that level of neurosis? :curtain: Quiz has enough Border Collie tendencies -- mostly when running agility -- to make me pretty sure I wouldn't want to live with and train one. Although, I was on a list for a BC out of Wildfire in Chicago when I got Quiz. When the BC bitch was x-rayed, she was only carrying 2 pups and I was like 4th on the list. Quiz is actually my back-up plan. It worked out well.


I shouldn't classify them all as neurotic... but boy they sure can be!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, things worked out right for you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> can't see the video yet, but congrats on the go-outs! Do you have a trial picked out yet for your utility debut?


BTW - no specific shows picked yet. Considering trialing up in Washington State as part of my road trip this summer (July). I need to get him in some local matches before I consider us ready enough to start picking target trials.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> BTW - no specific shows picked yet. Considering trialing up in Washington State as part of my road trip this summer (July). I need to get him in some local matches before I consider us ready enough to start picking target trials.


 Please let me know if you show in Washington this summer! I was just thinking how much I would enjoy seeing you and Quiz in the obedience ring. I'm right here in Olympia, WA.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> Please let me know if you show in Washington this summer! I was just thinking how much I would enjoy seeing you and Quiz in the obedience ring. I'm right here in Olympia, WA.


Cool. Would be fun to meet up! I'm looking at the trial in Sequim and then another one a couple weeks later in Enumclaw. Both are in July. Just not sure if I can swing being gone long enough to do both of them. The trial is Sequim has judges that are local to Los Angeles, and part of me feels like, if I'm going to travel ALL THAT WAY, it would be nice to show to other judges -- which would lean me toward the Enumclaw trial. BUT - a friend wants to caravan to the Sequim show. Still trying to decide!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you would love Sequim. The Washington pennisula is an absolutely beautiful area. I'm usually up that way a few times a year since it is only a 2 hour drive. Do let me know what shows you will hopefully signup for. Enumclaw is at the fairgrounds and is usually a big show. In the past, they have had some great agility trials there and a huge breed show there every year.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sequim is beautiful. I've been twice for three levels of Chicken Camp with Bob Bailey at Legacy Canine. The last trip was for three weeks back in 2008.

I need to work out lodging with my friends in Seattle. Don't want to impose of them for too long.

Is the fairgrounds trial outdoors (for obedience)?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You may want to find out info on where the obedience trials will be held. They have been outdoors in the past along with everything else. I've been there when it was sweltering but if we have a summer like last year it will be in the 70s.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

What a great video! Quiz always looks so happy when he is working! Good luck with utility...looks like you are off to a great start!


----------

